# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Thị trường Game >  World of Warcraft - vua MMORPG sẽ còn tồn tại đến năm 2024

## huyxt

Chắc chắn đã lúc nhiều người chơi game online trên thế giới đặt ra câu hỏi rằng: “_World of Warcraft sẽ còn sống thọ đến bao lâu nữa?_”. Hiện nay, ông vua thể loại MMORPG đã được 10 năm tuổi, được cho là đang tàn lụi vì mất dần người chơi và không còn gì thú vị nữa.
Nhưng rồi đến thời cách điểm cách đây vài tháng, sản phẩm này lại bắt đầu đón nhận thêm người chơi mới và trở nên hấp dẫn hơn, đặc biệt là trước thời điểm bản mở rộng tiếp theo được phát hành không còn xa. Có người cho rằng vì Blizzard đã quyết định khai tử sản phẩm *Titan* và sẽ tập trung cho *World of Warcraft* trong một thời gian rất dài nữa.

Ảnh minh họa


Dù ngắn hay dài thì ta cũng có thể biết chắc một chuyện là ông vua MMORPG còn lâu mới chết và theo dữ liệu mới gần đây thì nó vẫn còn khoảng 7 triệu người sử dụng, một con số không hề nhỏ. Trên thực tế, Blizzard tin tưởng rằng đứa con cưng của họ sẽ tiếp tục tồn đến năm 2024, sống thọ thêm ít là 10 năm nữa.
“_Tôi không thể nói trước với bạn về lễ kỷ niệm 20 tuổi của World of Warcraft sẽ ra sao. Nhưng tôi có thể dám chắc rằng nó sẽ xảy ra_”, ông Ion Hazzikostas, trưởng thiết kế của Blizzard, nói với CNET. “_Tôi không ngại nói điều đó, Chúng tôi có dự tính cho tương lai, bàn luận về bản mở rộng tiếp theo sẽ là gì, và cả những gì sau đó nữa như cốt truyện, cách sắp đặt mọi thứ, hướng đi của sản phẩm. Cứ như thế mà từng bước tiến lên_”.

Ảnh minh họa


Sự chia sẻ này hoàn toàn đồng quan điểm với những công bố gần đây của Blizzard, qua đó ta thấy được quyết tâm của hãng khi muốn dự tính một tương lai lâu dài hơn nữa cho *World of Warcraft*. Dù sao, chúng ta cũng phải chờ đến năm 2024 để kiểm chứng xem điều đó có thật sự xảy ra hay không.
>>*Ngành game Hàn Quốc đang có dấu hiệu suy thoái*

----------

